# Lump on neck



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi, I just noticed a marble size lump on my Chihuahua's neck. I rub her neck everyday and never noticed it before. Can it just show up that big in one day? I will be calling the vet as soon as they open up tomorrow. Has anyone had a chi with a lump on it? If so, what did it turn out to be? Can it just be a harmless lump? I can't help but to panic. 
Additional info: She is 3 years old. She had her rabies shot about a month ago, but I don't believe they gave her the shot in her neck, so I don't think that is related. She is not acting sick. She does not act like it bothers her when I touch the lump. Please post if you have any information. I can't stop crying. She is the world to me.


----------



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

additionally... I was reading previous posts about this issue and see that many chi's get lumps after the rabies vaccine. Tootie's lump is about 3/4" under her left ear and then slightly forward towards her mouth. Is this even a place a dog would get a vaccine? If it was from the vaccine, would it show up right away? Can the lump show up in a place other than where they were vaccinated and still be cause by the vaccine?


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

My girls both got lumps after their injections.. Snow's is still there over a month later.. We had our vet check it, but she says not to be concerned.. It is about the size of a marble and is higher than the actual site of the shot.. Hope this makes you feel a bit better.. Deb


----------



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you Deb for your info. How long after the shots did the lumps show up? Tootie got the shot 3 weeks ago at least. It could have been there, but I can't believe I hadn't noticed it until now.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

The lumps did not show up immediately after the shots.. It was about a week later that I noticed them, and they did get larger with time.. Holly's is almost gone now, and Snow's is still there. I understand how it is to worry.. I'm the same way!


----------



## Tootie87 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks again. In studying it more, I really think it's her lymph node that is swollen. I will be taking her in tomorrow. Ever had that problem? This is like worrying if my own child had a lump or swollen anything!


----------

